# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Sex Change!?



## dgower82 (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok so I have had my Honey Gouramis for over 3 years now and this is the first time this has ever happened. I have one male and one female, they have spawned several times now. But in the last few weeks, it looks like my female is starting to get the male breeding colors. Has anyone ever had this happen?


----------



## dgower82 (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok so I have had my Honey Gouramis for over 3 years now and this is the first time this has ever happened. I have one male and one female, they have spawned several times now. But in the last few weeks, it looks like my female is starting to get the male breeding colors. Has anyone ever had this happen?


----------

